# Usbscan.sys missing file



## P.Watson (Nov 5, 2002)

Since reformatting I have been unable to use my scanner. In my device manager thre has been an unknown device which I presume is the scanner.

I have downloaded the correct driver from epson. When I install it everything is fine until I switch on the scanner. Windows builds its database then I get the following Message

New Hardware found -

the file usbscan.sys cannot be found. please insert Win98SE cdrom

I have no CD - this is a dell system. I have been told that all of the files are .cab files and should be on the hard drive already.

Where or how can i find this file????? Do I need to reformat again, that would be a real pain!!


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

You can try this one;
http://www.usb-drivers.com/drivers/16/16685.htm

Drivers Guide User Name = driver
Password = all

As it states it is for 98 but might work wiyh other versions.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

try pointing the installer to c:\windows\options\cabs and see if it finds the file it needs there.


----------

